# Baby is engaged at 28 weeks pregnancy



## helana74

Hello

I went for a private growth scan yesterday as I had been advised that due to my increased natural killer cells that I should have monthly growth scans throughout the pregnancy from 24 weeks and I have been feeling increasingly uncomfortable the past few days. 

I have been having lots of pains over the past weeks and quite frequent braxton hicks since 25 weeks but had been told by my ante natal clinic that this was all normal despite me having to have 2 trips to the day assessment unit because of pains and infrequent movements but were told that the stabbing pains I have been having on/off in my vagina and bottom are likely due to me having SPD.  They didn't examine me except for doing the usual heartbeat, urine and BP.

For the past few days I had passed large lumps of jelly like discharge so I mentioned this to my private obstetrician before my 28 weeks growth scan yesterday as he said that it was quite unusual at my stage.  He scanned me and was happy with the baby as she is above average on growth and it looks like I will be having quite a big baby as she is 3 pounds already.  Last night in bed I felt very moist and there was a large 50p size of jelly on my nightie and this has happened a lot this week.

However he was very concerned about the position of the baby as she is extremely low down and is "engaged" already.  He immediately did a cervical scan but thankfully my cervix was closed and long still at 35mm.  He is predicting that I will probably only get to 35 weeks and was surprised that my NHS consultant hasn't picked this up or put me on extra monitoring.

I don't feel the baby kick very much as I also have an anterior placenta and he said that because she is so low down  now this might be why.

I am due to see my NHS consultant tomorrow and want to avoid having to have the baby privately due to costs but I don't want to put myself or the baby at risk.  I feel that at my hospital I am just another "number" and they keep fobbing me off with back pain excuses when the reason I am having so much discomfort is because the baby is already engaged which is very early at my stage.

Is it likely that I will have the baby quite a bit early?  If I make it to 35 weeks will she be ok?  Also should I be asking for extra monitoring now?  I am due for an NHS scan tomorrow so am hoping they pick up on it as well.

Sorry for the long post!

xH


----------



## emilycaitlin

Hi 

I'm afraid I have to agree with the nhs side of things, it IS normal to have jelly like discharge, and this can come and go in pregnancy. It's also not extremely unusual for babies to have their head engaged now, as it is small enough to go down into your pelvis, and could come out again over the next few weeks. Nothing you've described sounds particularly concerning, the pain does sound due to spd mixed with a bit of nerve pain as your baby is pressing down.
It doesn't sound to me that there is anything that needs more monitoring, only for reassurance, which they may agree to 

All the best,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## helana74

Emilty Caitlin - Thank you for getting back to me, hopefully all will be ok x


----------

